# Annoying and Troublesome “Please Rotate Your Device” messages



## Mando (May 12, 2020)

I keep getting “Please rotate Your Device” messages when I’m accessing SOTW on my iPad. Big black screen, and lots of trouble getting back to normal — I usually end up starting over. It only seems to happen when I’m using SOTW. Anyone know what’s going on?


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Can you screenshot the next time it happens? Is it an ad that is maybe causing this? The site itself won't tell you to rotate your screen, so something else is at play...I suspect an ad.

-Mike


----------



## lydian (Oct 25, 2016)

Have you tried rotating your device?


----------



## click (Apr 17, 2009)

I am usually instructed and desired to insert some device before the speaker then requests me to rotate ...

Same old, same old.


----------



## observer974 (1 mo ago)

VSadmin said:


> Can you screenshot the next time it happens? Is it an ad that is maybe causing this? The site itself won't tell you to rotate your screen, so something else is at play...I suspect an ad.
> 
> -Mike


----------



## sopsax (Feb 3, 2003)

If you remain immobile for several hours & do nothing, the Earth's rotation may fix the problem. _Voilà!_


----------



## skeller047 (Feb 12, 2009)

I think it’s an ad. The forum software sometimes allows ads to behave badly and not remain inside their boundaries. I’ve seen this message also, though not lately.


----------



## lostcircuits (Aug 25, 2015)

skeller047 said:


> I think it’s an ad. The forum software sometimes allows ads to behave badly and not remain inside their boundaries. I’ve seen this message also, though not lately.


It even says "Foxnews.com" and they apparently want you to go to landscape so that the video podcasts display properly.


----------



## observer974 (1 mo ago)




----------



## Hoosier Ken (5 mo ago)

skeller047 said:


> I think it’s an ad. The forum software sometimes allows ads to behave badly and not remain inside their boundaries. I’ve seen this message also, though not lately.


I don't see any ads using Chrome.


----------



## Hoosier Ken (5 mo ago)

lostcircuits said:


> It even says "Foxnews.com" and they apparently want you to go to landscape so that the video podcasts display properly.


I reckon that Fox News' ads are a annoying as their on air personalities.


----------



## skeller047 (Feb 12, 2009)

@Hoosier Ken - you are a premium member which means you pay for the privilege of not seeing ads. I use Chrome also, but I joined this forum long before there was premium membership. Also, I mostly use an iPad, rather than a computer, for web surfing and this forum. Chrome on IOS is a somewhat different beast than Chrome on MacOS.


----------



## Hoosier Ken (5 mo ago)

skeller047 said:


> @Hoosier Ken - you are a premium member which means you pay for the privilege of not seeing ads. I use Chrome also, but I joined this forum long before there was premium membership. Also, I mostly use an iPad, rather than a computer, for web surfing and this forum. Chrome on IOS is a somewhat different beast than Chrome on MacOS.


That explains it then, I wondered why you all were talking about ads. I am using Chrome on Windows 11.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Based on the details it looks like that is an ad. For us to be able to remove an intrusive ad, we will need a few more details. Please provide as many of the following details as possible as a screenshot alone isn't enough for us to track the ad:

Screenshot of the ad
Time when it happened (with timezone)
The platform you are using (device, browser)
Your location (general city/state)
The URL where it happened
URL of the ad (right click copy/paste)
Your IP address (we can pull this if you give us the date and time)
Daniel


----------

